# Rams Spawned



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

My blue rams have spawned, however the female is slowly eating the eggs. I know this is normal, but sould I remove her or let her go ahead and eat them and see if she does better the next time?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

She should eat only the dead or fungused eggs. She may also move them to another place. You can let her eat them and try again or you can take the rock and raise the eggs yourself and let her try again. Try leaving the lights on and giving her more cover, maybe cover the side of the tank. She'll eat the eggs if she's not feeling safe. "German" rams are like angels in that many individuals don't have parental instincts because so many generations were raised artificially. Will you be home for the next couple weeks? 
Do you have a little tank (2.5 gal), air stones and anti-fugal?. Raising eggs takes a lot of work, but if you're eager for fry go ahead and take them. Feed the parents well and change water and they will surely lay again soon. There is a half-way--Siphon off a few wigglers with airline tubing and let her have the rest.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

I ask that you read my article on my site and then you probably will remove the eggs right away.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I did notice that the female did not seem to be eating the eggs "at random." She actually seemed to be carefully eating specific eggs. 

If the eggs do hatch, when do I start feeding them? When they are free swimming?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Well why didn't you post the link ya meathead?  This is Z mans great article on breeding rams-

http://members.aol.com/WnyZman/rams.html


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link...lol. It would be very difficult for me to remove the female. She is in a planted tank with very specific water conditions. My other tanks do not have the soft water and low PH. I am sure I could acclimate her to my blackwater tank, but then I would have to put her back...seems very stressful for a ram. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I wouldn`t risk putting her in a brackish tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

MaryPa said:


> I wouldn`t risk putting her in a brackish tank.


A blackwater tank is freshwater, not brackish.
Rams are notorious egg eaters. But as they mature they learn how to care for them better without eating so many of them. I would leave them if I was you.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

I just figured that dwool36 would like to read all the other great breeding articles I have written MR Lotsoffish.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

congrats on thye spawn, the hard bit is to acually raise the babys...id let her eat the eggs, they will spawn in another 2 weeks anyway


----------

